# Soccer terminology



## abusaf

With the World Cup going on , I have tried to keep up with the Arabic soccer terminology. 

To begin with:

Soccerball: كرة Kurrah
Soccer (the sport): كرة القدم Kurratul Qadm 
Soccer team: فريق كرة القدم Fareequ Kurratil Qadm 
Soccer national team:  منتخب كرة القدم Muntakhabu Kurratil Qadm
Game: مباراة Mubaaraah 
Player: لاعب Laa3ib 
Player - attacker: هاجم Haajim 
Player - defender: مدافع Mudaafi3 
Player - goalkeeper:  حارس المرمى Haaris ul Marmaa 
Goal (as in goalkeeper):مرمى  Marmaa 
Goal (as in making a goal):هدف Hadaf 
Making a goal: يسجّل هدفا, يُحرز هدفا yusajjilu hadafan, yuhrizu hadafan 
Victory:  فوز Fawz
Loss:  خسارة Khassarah
ُTied: تعادل Taa3adul
Offside: تسلل Tassallul 
ٌFree kick: ركلة حرة, ضربة حرة Raklatun hurrah, Darabatun hurrah 
Penalty shot: ضربة الجزاء Darbat ul Jazaa' 
Corner kick: ركلة ركنية, ضربة ركنية Raklatun Rukniyah, Darbatun Rukniyah 
Half (of the games two halves): شوط ShawT 
ٌRed/Yellow card: بطاقة حمراء , بطاقة صفراء BiTaaqatun hamraa', BitTaaqatun Safraa' 
Return attack (not sure what this is called in English) : هجمة مرتدة Hajmatun Murtadah  
ٌReferee: حَكِم Hakim 

Does anyone have any else to add? Im particularly interested in what you call a throw in, i.e when the player throws the boll from the sideline.


----------



## linguist786

Victory - is this the same "victory" in "Dhaalika 'l-*fawz*ul kabeer" in the Qur'an?


----------



## abusaf

Yes it sure is.

I would also like to know how to say "pass" in Arabic. I asked my friend who said it is just "يعمل باس" but I would assume there is separate word for it.


----------



## linguist786

If it isn't too much trouble - can I ask you to transcribe them? (into Roman letters)


----------



## Josh_

For 'pass', I have a dictionary that says "إمرار الكرة " and another one that says " تمرير الكرة ." I think تمرير الكرة is the more common of the two.


----------



## cherine

Yes, we say تمريرة tamriira


----------



## zooz

Nicely done, abusaf. That's pretty much the most used terms during the match. I have one correction though, and a few things to add including your requests:

- attacker: *مُهاجِم* 
- midfielder: *لاعِب وسط*
- winger: *لاعِب جناح*
- referee's whistle: *صافِرة الحَكَمْ*
- assistant referees (linesman): *حَكَمْ التّمَاس*
- flag: *راية*
- kick-off: *ضربة البِداية*
- throw-in: *رمية تََََمَاس*
- penalty shoot-outs: *ركَلات ترجِيحِيّة*
- rebound attack: *هجْمة مُرتَدَّة*
- indirect free kick: *ضربة حرة غير مباشرة*
- direct free kick: *ضربة حرة مباشرة


*And of course the most important one:

*البرازيل تفوز بكأس العالم 2006

*Brazil wins the World Cup 2006.............


----------



## elroy

Some improvements to your transliterations (I tried to make them as precise as possible), and a couple of comments: 

Soccerball: كرة Kurrah
(Actually, this just means "ball")
Soccer (the sport): كرة القدم Kurratul Qadam(i) 
Soccer team: فريق كرة القدم Fariiqu Kurratil Qadam(i) 
Soccer national team: منتخب كرة القدم Muntakhabu Kurratil Qadam(i)
Game: مباراة Mubaaraah 
Player: لاعب Laa3ib 
Player - attacker: هاجم Haajim 
Player - defender: مدافع Mudaafi3 
Player - goalkeeper: حارس المرمى l7aaris ul Marmaa 
Goal (as in goalkeeper):مرمى Marmaa 
Goal (as in making a goal):هدف Hadaf 
Making a goal: يسجّل هدفا, يُحرز هدفا yusajjilu hadafan, yu7rizu hadafan 
Victory: فوز Fawz
Loss: خسارة Khassarah
ُTied: تعادل Taa3aadul
Offside: تسلل Tassallul 
ٌFree kick: ركلة حرة, ضربة حرة Raklatun 7urrah, Darabatun 7urrah 
Penalty shot: ضربة الجزاء Darbat ul Jazaa' 
Corner kick: ركلة ركنية, ضربة ركنية Raklatun Rukniyyah, Darbatun Rukniyyah 
Half (of the games two halves): شوط ShawT 
ٌRed/Yellow card: بطاقة حمراء , بطاقة صفراء BiTaaqatun 7amraa', BitTaaqatun Safraa' 
Return attack (not sure what this is called in English) : هجمة مرتدة Hajmatun Murtaddah 
ٌReferee: حَكَم l7akam 
(wrong vowel)


----------



## abusaf

lol

كما يحلو لك


----------



## latief

Hello!...Player - attacker: هاجم Haajim.Please see..yahoo groups about HaaJim!....Thank you!,best regards.


----------



## elroy

latief said:
			
		

> Hello!...Player - attacker: هاجم Haajim.Please see..yahoo groups about HaaJim!....Thank you!,best regards.


I would say مهاجم (_muhaajim_).

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## NakoJee

abusaf said:


> /Return attack (not sure what this is called in English) : هجمة مرتدة Hajmatun Murtadah
> ٌReferee: حَكِم Hakim



It is called counter-attack.


----------



## إسكندراني

english: عربي FusHa (Egyptian)
any ball or sphere: كرة Kurah (koora)
Soccer (Sport): كرة القدم Kurat-ul-Qadam (kooret Qadam / koora) 
Soccer Team: فريق كرة القدم Fareequ Kurratil Qadm (faree2 koora) 
Soccer national team:  منتخب كرة القدم Muntakhabu Kurratil Qadam (montakhab)
Game: مباراة mubaaraah (mobaraa)
Player: لاعب laa3ib (la3iib)
Attacker:  مهاجم muhaajim (mohaagem) [I've never heard of haajim before for Attacker]
Defender: مدافع Mudaafi3 (modaafe3)
Goalie:  حارس المرمى _is _7aaris ul Marmaa (7aares / 7arselmarma)
Goal (physical):مرمى marmaa (marma/goon) 
Goal (scoring):هدف hadaf (hadaf/goon
Scoring a Goal: يسجّل هدفاً, يُحرز هدفاً ، يُدْخِل هدفاً yusajjilu hadafa, yu7rizu hadafa, yudkhilu hadafa (ysaggel hadaf, ydakhkhal hadaf)
Victory:  فوز Fawz (Fooz) , إنتصار intiSaar (enteSaar)
Loss:  خسارة Khassarah (Khsaara)
Tie: تعادل Taa3adul (Ta3aadol)
Offside: تسلل Tassallul (ofsayed/tasallol)
Free kick: ركلة حرة, ضربة حرة Raklatun hurrah, Darabatun hurrah (Darba 7orra)
Penalty shot: ضربة الجزاء Darbat ul Jazaa' (Darbet el gazaa2) 
Corner kick: ركلة ركنية, ضربة ركنية Raklatun Rukniyah, Darbatun Rukniyah (Rokneyya, kornar)
Half: شوط ShawT (shooT)
Red/Yellow card: بطاقة حمراء , بطاقة صفراء BiTaaqatun hamraa', BitTaaqatun Safraa' (Kart a7mar, Kart aSfar)
Return attack (not sure what this is called in English) : هجمة مرتدة Hajmatun Murtadah  (mortadda?)
Referee: حَكَم _is_ 7akam (7akam)
& I think everything zooz said goes in Egypt too


----------



## ByzantineBluez

Here are some terms I picked up from a friend for some of the main moves in a football (soccer) game:
Tackle اعتراض i3tiraaD
Pass تمريرة  tamreera
Cross عرض A3'ard
Foul خطأ  Khata2
Header نطحة or ريسيه NaTHa or Ra2eesiya
Shot تسديدة tasdida
distributing pass توزيع tawzee3
Save تصدى taSaddaa
catch مسك masak
touch لمسة lamsa
Receive, control (a pass) استلام Istilaam
Assist (the final pass to set up a shot) تمهيد tamheed
Throw in رمي تماس rami tamaas

Very grateful for any corrections or additions. I'm trying to follow hi-speed hi-volume commentary of games in Arabic!


----------



## Eternal student

I'm watching a football match with Arabic commentary and in the half-time analysis they keep referring to 3unq il-mal3ab. What part of the pitch exactly are they talking about?

Thanks.


----------



## WadiH

Eternal student said:


> I'm watching a football match with Arabic commentary and in the half-time analysis they keep referring to 3unq il-mal3ab. What part of the pitch exactly are they talking about?
> 
> Thanks.


You meAn "3umq عمق", meaning "depth" but what they really mean is what the English refer to as the "middle", as opposed to the "wings" or "wide areas".


----------



## Eternal student

Ah, thanks a lot. That's interesting. I guess in English the football word for this would be 'central', because 'deep' would mean near your own penalty area. Out of interest, how would 'deep' in this sense usually be rendered in Arabic? And while we're on the subject, what about 'wings'/'wide areas'?

Thanks.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't read your post carefully enough. You are right that 'middle' is used in a lateral sense (not on the wings), but I think it's also used probably more often in a vertical sense (near the halfway line), whereas 'central' is, I think, almost always used in a lateral sense.


----------



## WadiH

Yes, but they also talk about "going through / attacking through the middle".  "Depth" would be rendered as الخلف.  A deep striker would be متأخر.  The wide areas are called الأطراف.


----------



## Sheikh_14

The only thing that has hitherto been omitted is the score I.e. the score is wahid, sifr 1-nil. How would you say "score"in Arabic?


----------



## WadiH

Sheikh_14 said:


> The only thing that has hitherto been omitted is the score I.e. the score is wahid, sifr 1-nil. How would you say "score"in Arabic?



النتيجة (an-najiijah).


----------



## ajamiyya عجمية

Wadi Hanifa said:


> النتيجة (an-najiijah).



Would I be out of line in assuming that this is a typo?  You meant "an-natiijah", right?  ...Or, is this from among the side-winders of Arabic Orthography?


----------



## Sheikh_14

Wadi Hanifa said:


> النتيجة (an-najiijah).



Natiijah is merely the result rather than an ongoing Score, No?


----------



## WadiH

mutalima.majhoola said:


> Would I be out of line in assuming that this is a typo?  You meant "an-natiijah", right?  ...Or, is this from among the side-winders of Arabic Orthography?



You're right it was a typo, sorry.

It's used in football for the score during the match as well as the final result.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Right so in essence it is an Arabic improvisation to keep up with nuances elsewhere. Is score used much by Arabophones?


----------



## WadiH

You mean in Arabic or in English?  In Arabic we only say "natiijah".


----------



## Sheikh_14

Right in other words you don't loan the English "score" much, thats all I intended to find out. Instead you use the word for result during and after a match as a synonym for score and result. Thence in Arabic there isn't a clear distinction between the two.


----------



## abdulwahid

Old thread but I found this

http://cdn.almaany.com/dicload/soccer glossary.pdf


----------

